
Fitbit Stopped Supporting Developers - m_usman_ch
Fitbit has a vast community of developers who design beautiful watchfaces and apps for their smartwatches. But it&#x27;s been over 2 months pretty much all of the developers are not getting single watchface approved, and every single one of them is getting an email about being patient upon asking support team.<p>Reference (Scroll to bottom): 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;community.fitbit.com&#x2F;t5&#x2F;SDK-Development&#x2F;App-Gallery-Reviews-update&#x2F;td-p&#x2F;4126107&#x2F;highlight&#x2F;false
======
bajcmartinez
I'd think they are having resourcing issues, staff is multiple companies are
having issues due to the covid situation. Even google is not approving new
AdSense accounts due to that. Or they are planning on moving to wear os, and
screw all of them

